# Condensation in a PVC?



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

I have heard on another thread about PVC's with back doors can suffer from condesation. Is this a real problem? there would be 2 humans and 2 large(ish) dogs sleeping in the van, all year use. If it is an issue, what do you do to get around the problem?

Cheers


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I ensured the rear windows were double glazed and the van was properly insulated between the skins. No problem.

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Its not a problem but I do use internal Silverscreens during the night.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And keep some ventilation going as well, a window or two just cracked open.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have not had any condensation problems on the Twin except of course on the front windscreen. Rear windows on the Twin are double glazed, however I have noticed some conversions fitted with standard automotive glass.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Condensation*

I forget exactly how much moisture we exhale during a nights sleep but its several litres. This leaves you as a gas and seeks out the coldest place to condense. I think all conversions are lined so you will not see where this takes place other than on the windows but take place it will.
If you have camped in modern Polyester or Nylon tents you will have experienced the ammount of moisture collected on the outer skin.
Ventilation is the answer.

Steve


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

some van rear door frames are just painted as per a normal van, I assume this would attract a lot of moisture? how do converters get around this problem? are they insulated then ply lined etc?

Cheers


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

We've never noticed any moisture on the exposed painted areas inside the van. The only place we get condensation is on the inside of the windscreen. As we are usually off hookup and relying on the diesel heater, a quick blast of heat through the front cab clears it all (without having to start the engine - great feature). 

We do always sleep with the bathroom vent up and the kitchen vent open. More often than not we have the heki open (atleast ajay).


----------

